# JD 260 BH for 2210/2305 (repost)



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all,

After a spammer got into this post it was accidently deleted, so I'm reconstructing this from memory (scary!).

My dealer gave me a call about 2 weeks ago; the first 260 BH had arrived and I had mentioned that I wanted to see it when it did. Anyway, here are a few pics (Sorry I only had my crappy camera phone with me):




I talked with my dealer for some time about this unit. It seems to be just a smaller version of the 448 backhoe (good thing). It is a subframe mount. It is compatible with the MMM (although I'm not sure why you would want both on). It is completely backward compatible with 2210/2305 models. What this means, unlike its competitors, a tractor purchased without the backhoe will be able to have this installed after the fact. The unit is quick-tach, although the 3PH arms need to come off. The owner of this dealer is going to install this first (he always does this with the first of any units they receive, so he knows everything about it), and by the time of this repost, may indeed have installed it. 

The next time I'm at this dealer, I'll try to get some installed pics (with my digital camera this time).


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

JD,

I was hoping to see you dig up your yard by now!!  I remember commenting back to you then to go for it!! 

Anyway this is how mine attach's with a sub-frame (don't leave home without it)!! With mine the 3 point is used as well and the main load is carried by a reinforced block to the main body which you can see in the pics along with the sub frame underneath, just to give you a point for comparison !!

It weighs 851 pounds and is rock solid, a good design IMO!

Keep the pics coming!!

Dean

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/kubotasubframe001Small.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/kubotasubframe002Small.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/KubotaB751030Jul04016.jpg">


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

There is no question "orange" has had a lot of time to think this through. The only advantage the "late-to-the-scene 260 has, is that it is backwards compatible.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Since my original post, I've had time to "test drive" the 260 Back Hoe and have come away with a great deal of respect for the designers and engineers who worked on this project. I'll list the PROS and CONS as I see it:

PROS

1) Backward compatible with ALL 2210s and 2305s no matter if they weren't ordered with the BH.

2) Will operate just fine at idle. This means a newbie to operating a back hoe can learn to use the hoe without doing damage to something he didn't mean to hit.

3) The design is taken from the 110 TLB which is a commercial success.

4) You can operate the BH with the MMM on (although I'm not sure why you would want to do this).

5) The hydraulics are surprisingly responsive, given the smallish hydraulic flow from the 2210/2305 pump.

6) The operating position and ergonomics is quite nice (at least to me at 5-11")

7) The quick-tach makes for as easy removal and attachment of the BH as the FEL.

CONS

1) The reversing seat is difficult to lock into the BH position (this may improve as the slides wear over time), and the seat seems to have every rattle in the book built into it (though there are no rattles while your rear is parked in it).

2) You have to remove the 3PH draft arms, and although this isn't as difficult as originally speculated (some thought you needed to remove a rear wheel to get at the pin which the draft arms ride on - but this isn't true), if you wanted to switch from the BH to a 3PH implement, the longest time would be spent on attaching the draft arms.

Other than that, I think as soon as I address the extra storage needs of the BH and some other toys, I will get one of these! :spinsmile :rockin:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

JD,

I'm anxious to hear your report when you get it home, I just took mine off and replaced it with my 3 point tiller yesterday, whole operation took less than an hour (finding a place to store the damn thing took most of the time + lubing it and etc.)

I made a dolly for mine sometime ago, if your interested I'll repost it for you! Makes it handy to move around by hand and was relatively simple to build.

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

No rush, but I would be interested in seeing a pic of the dolly.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

For the price of 4 casters, one small trailer axel w/wheels (had laying around) and 2 U-bolts it can easily be pushed around by one person!!

Also makes it a snap to reposition it for remounting to your tractor!

Dean

:cowboy:

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/BackHoeDolly003.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/BackHoeDolly001Small.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/BackHoeDolly002Small.jpg">


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Dean,

Very nice! I'll want to work out something similar. Thanks!


----------

